# rabbit butts



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

I havent posted in here ages cos I havent had any issues, but winnie and bugsy are my first bunnys and winnie has poop stuck under her butt/fur and I am having trouble keeping it clean, she needs to see a vet cos I cant get the lump of crap out without hurting her but my question is wtf causes that is it diet or long hair, she is miserable as hell :/ Its not just a lil pebble poop either its like the size of a large coin a couple of them. I've got what I can off but the poor thing still has a lot there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Sounds like it could be her diet hun, she could be producing too many cecotropes.

What does she get at the moment?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sounds diet related to me too

can you give us a run down of a typical day for her diet?


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Sounds like it could be her diet hun, she could be producing too many cecotropes.
> 
> What does she get at the moment?


lol to many ingredients so i'll post the pics  they get a bowl of these two mixed together daily with hay and a handful of lucern hay a day in the food bowl blended it. as well as carrots and veggies about three days a week.





and at times they have bunny biscuits or a foragers feast mix with there food for a treat sometimes they will have a bit of apple cut up or a piece of plain toast. 
And I'll add that they always seem hungry still


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

this looks to me to be your problem, i would make a few big changes to their diet if i were you to be honest

for a start i would replace all the food you feed with 1 really good high quality pellet (allan and page, science select or wagg optimum)
muslie style diets are no good for rabbits at all, and mixing foods can be very hard on them and dangerous for their tummies too
i have never heard of any of the foods you are feeding, and i would go so far as to question their suitability, have you got the analysis for the pellets?

as for hay, they should be free fed unlimited amounts of it daily, it should make up 80% of their diet, 1 handful is no where near enough


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> this looks to me to be your problem, i would make a few big changes to their diet if i were you to be honest
> 
> for a start i would replace all the food you feed with 1 really good high quality pellet (allan and page, science select or wagg optimum)
> muslie style diets are no good for rabbits at all, and mixing foods can be very hard on them and dangerous for their tummies too
> ...


I'm in Oz btw so some stuff we dont have that you do and thats why you havent heard of them   brand names I mean. I'll look on google and see if we have any of that stuff......... They get unlimited timothy hay just only a handful of lucern cos I was told it was fattening. As for the muslie foods I keep hearing differing oppinions and it confuses me, I was told they cant have corn and seed stuff etc but my local vet said they can. He isnt an exotic vet so prolly knows shitt all about bunnys though. What about the toast and apple ? and what do you feed yours for a treat etc dont they get bored with the same pellets ?

this is the site that explains the food ingredients etc for the brand I have.

http://peterspureanimalfoods.com/products/rabbit/#food


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep her diet looks to be the problem hun.
I'm not sure what brands of pellet you can get hold of (Your in Oz aren't you?) but I would try to stick to one that is as high in fibre content as possible.

For now to try and clear her bum up I would stick her on a hay only diet for a few days and then once she is clean you can start introducing in other aspects of her diet.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Yep her diet looks to be the problem hun.
> I'm not sure what brands of pellet you can get hold of (Your in Oz aren't you?) but I would try to stick to one that is as high in fibre content as possible.
> 
> For now to try and clear her bum up I would stick her on a hay only diet for a few days and then once she is clean you can start introducing in other aspects of her diet.


aw wont she be hungry, and what about veggies ? cos I just got her three days worth delived tonight  I'll look for fibre ones then, geez so is it the pellets or the muslie mix thats made her tummy messed up or both ? lol thanks heaps for the help, its so diff in here then the cat section  
what about bugsy will it matter that he only gets hay as well ?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no she wont get hungry a hay only diet is the best way to clear up a mucky bum
no pellets or veggies at all for a little while will be best 

straight away i can see the problem with the pellets you are feeding her
Min Crude Fibre 15.0%
you idealy want a bare minimum or 18%-20% fibre, the higher the better

muslie is bad because it encourages selective feeding, and they are very often full of treats, imagine it as like mixing a handfull of sweets in a dish with a handful of carrots and then offering it to a child, which are they going to eat? :lol:

rabbits shouldnt have corn, as they can not digest the outer coating (the same as us) BUT with rabbits being so much smaller then us, this small piece of undigestable matter, is enough to cause a blockage in the gut, which can lead to a medical emergency
seeds again, no, they can not de shell them, and they can cause chocking dangers

toast is ok in small amounts, the dryer the bread the better


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> aw wont she be hungry, and what about veggies ? cos I just got her three days worth delived tonight  I'll look for fibre ones then, geez so is it the pellets or the muslie mix thats made her tummy messed up or both ? lol thanks heaps for the help, its so diff in here then the cat section
> what about bugsy will it matter that he only gets hay as well ?


No she won't get hungry, just make sure she has plenty of hay to nom 
I have a bun here that had a bad start so his tummy is a bit messed up and every now and again he has to have hay only just to clear him up and the girls he lives with get the same 
Pellets should only be there as a top up for vits and minerals so it won't do any harm if they go without for a few days 

I always recommend a pellet diet as muesli encourages selective feeding (I never feed corn as they can't actually digest it so could cause a blockage).
I would cut out veg for now too but once her bottom has cleared up you can slowly start bringing it back into their diet


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Waterlily said:


> aw wont she be hungry, and what about veggies ? cos I just got her three days worth delived tonight  I'll look for fibre ones then, geez so is it the pellets or the muslie mix thats made her tummy messed up or both ? lol thanks heaps for the help, its so diff in here then the cat section
> what about bugsy will it matter that he only gets hay as well ?


sorry missed the last thing you said, no it wont hurt bugsy to go on a hay only diet for a couple of days too, too be honest if i were you i would stick them on the hay only diet while you find some suitable pellets, then wean them onto the new food from the hay diet (once their bums have been clean for a couple of days you can SLOWLY introduce some veg back)


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Lil Miss said:


> no she wont get hungry a hay only diet is the best way to clear up a mucky bum
> no pellets or veggies at all for a little while will be best
> 
> straight away i can see the problem with the pellets you are feeding her
> ...


ok cool ermm they have there veggies already tonight and I feel bad taking it away  but I took the food bowl out and put in heaps more hay, is it ok to let them finish the veggies just tonight ?  I threw out the multigrain mix a minute ago and will go find something suitable with fibre then and no corn the problem I have here is that its hard to get even a pellet mix with no corn in it  and i'm sorry for seeming dense but when ya say toast is ok in small amounts can ya tell me how much exactly and how often 



B3rnie said:


> No she won't get hungry, just make sure she has plenty of hay to nom
> I have a bun here that had a bad start so his tummy is a bit messed up and every now and again he has to have hay only just to clear him up and the girls he lives with get the same
> Pellets should only be there as a top up for vits and minerals so it won't do any harm if they go without for a few days


its hard cos bugsy wees on the hay lol and winnie uses the litter tray so if ya have any ideas how to stuff that in the hutch without him planting his ass on it that would be great as well ?  So three days or till no fresh poop sticks ? thanks for the help guys its much needed.

winnies on the left


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Waterlily said:


> ok cool ermm they have there veggies already tonight and I feel bad taking it away  but I took the food bowl out and put in heaps more hay, is it ok to let them finish the veggies just tonight ?  I threw out the multigrain mix a minute ago and will go find something suitable with fibre then and no corn the problem I have here is that its hard to get even a pellet mix with no corn in it  and i'm sorry for seeming dense but when ya say toast is ok in small amounts can ya tell me how much exactly and how often
> 
> its hard cos bugsy wees on the hay lol and winnie uses the litter tray so if ya have any ideas how to stuff that in the hutch without him planting his ass on it that would be great as well ?  So three days or till no fresh poop sticks ? thanks for the help guys its much needed.


Leave their veg for tonight (as you said a bit mean taking it away ) and start the hay only diet tomorrow 
Toast should only really be given once a month IMO
As for where to put the hay, if you can't get hold of any hay racks as such could you get like a plant holder to hang in the hutch to put hay in (as well as the litter tray) that way it should stay fresher unless Bugsy sits in the hay rack :lol:
I would stick to hay only until her poo has dried up and you don't get any excess cecotropes


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

lol i have the same problem with one of my buns, he lovessss to wee on it. so what iv done it placed a hay rack up and place some on the hutch floor. This sort of keeps them happy. They can eat still from the rack and can wee or eat whats on the floor.


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Leave their veg for tonight (as you said a bit mean taking it away ) and start the hay only diet tomorrow
> Toast should only really be given once a month IMO
> As for where to put the hay, if you can't get hold of any hay racks as such could you get like a plant holder to hang in the hutch to put hay in (as well as the litter tray) that way it should stay fresher unless Bugsy sits in the hay rack :lol:
> I would stick to hay only until her poo has dried up and you don't get any excess cecotropes


ok thanks, I confess I was giving them a half a piece of toast each weekly    he'll jump in he is a tard  wait do you mean like a hanging basket but to take the mesh out ? so they can pull the hay out from the sides and bottom ? that may work  I can rig it so he cant get into the top :wink:



nattylops said:


> lol i have the same problem with one of my buns, he lovessss to wee on it. so what iv done it placed a hay rack up and place some on the hutch floor. This sort of keeps them happy. They can eat still from the rack and can wee or eat whats on the floor.


Do you have a pic of a hay rack at all ? bugsy has tiny legs and cant get past the surface of the stupid little tub thing in the indoor hutch thats why i dont use it. Boys aye


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

awwww my little lionhead has small little legs but hes fine with it. ill just go get a pic for you. he uses it fine.


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

not the best pic but its raining and i cudnt get a good one.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

a hanging basket will work just fine


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

nattylops said:


> not the best pic but its raining and i cudnt get a good one.


aw ok thats diff to the one I have in the hutch mine doesnt have any way in except the top cos its plastic all over, bloody stupid design, but its just there night / rain cage cos they play in the cat enclosure for exercise. I'll get something like that or a hanging basket then cos I never thought of that


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

Yes a hanging basket is what I meant


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> Yes a hanging basket is what I meant


That I can get  thank god for a solution to that bit cos he was wasting hay lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I had a similar problem with hay and had a bun that would wee on it. My rabbits made a terrible mess with a hay rack (but they do live indoors) so what I did was fill a small cardboard box with hay, seal it up and cut an opening so that it was big enough for them to stick their head into the box to get the hay but they can't get their whole bodies (or bottoms!) in 

I can't really add to the advice you've been given. My Lottie gets a mucky bott now and then and I cut back her veg for a few days until it settles and just check her regularly to keep an eye on it.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hiya 

Just thought Id try to add quantities to help u get her straight

You want to feed a big handful of hay twice a day, if possible a couple of varieties for added interest and a mixture of textures (course/fine) to help ware the teeth down. you can also add a pinch of redigrass (freeze dried grass) if you can get it. 

An egg cup/shot glass of good quality/high fiber pellets daily (if you cant get better than the ones ur using then not to worry). Sprinkle them all over the floor to get them to forage for them and throw away their food bowl.

A variety of leafy veg/herbs like an inch of celery, a cabbage leaf, a few basil leaves, a few parsley heads, dandelion leaves. (this is typically what I feel veg wise a variety of at least 4 pieces on a daily basis to provide added vitamins, not too much cabbage/broccoli/kale as its high in calcium which can lead to kidney stones). Grass grown in pots also goes down a treat if you've got them indoors. 

Treats wise an inch by inch piece of carrot/toast/apple/raisin are ok fed in moderation (see the safe foods list for mood ideas. 

I would be very careful while shes got a sticky bum. Cut out the pellets and musil as youve been advised to do and get plenty of hay (100% fiber) into her guts. This will straighten her out. 

If she'll let you carefully soak the stuck on splodge with luke warm water and cotton wool and then dry with a towel or more cotton wool 

Hope thats of help


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

AmyCruick said:


> so what I did was fill a small cardboard box with hay, seal it up and cut an opening so that it was big enough for them to stick their head into the box to get the hay but they can't get their whole bodies (or bottoms!) in


Thanks, I had no idea veggies was bad with too much geez, i've been giving them way to much on the days they get it :huh:
I'll try that box thing as well and see which one works for me 



emzybabe said:


> Hiya
> 
> Just thought Id try to add quantities to help u get her straight
> 
> ...


Quantities is exactly what I need lol, is that per bunny or for both btw ? 
I'm only really able to get timothy hay and lucern from the two main places near me, city barn and city farmers, but I'll be going in later today to check out the pellets they have so I'll ask if they know anywhere else. 
This morning they started the nothing but hay diet so I feel bad but hopeful that this works as for cleaning her butt she is a fiesty cow so even though she lets me lay her between my legs on her back I can only peel fur from the crap for a few mins at a time cos she gets shitty, but I'll try the cotton buds, I read online about cornflour loosening dirt/crap as well so will get that as well today lol, The veggies they mainly get are bok choy, choy sum, spinach, carrot and or carrot with tops, celery leaves, mint etc I havent tried basil and they do like parsley they get grass most days cos I have a huge seven metre by three metre cat enclosure with a third of it been grass and plenty of grass/weeds in the slabs lol. They play in that on dry days so thats cool.  high maintenence tards arent they


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Carrots are very high in sugars so should only be given once every other week or so

Hay should be unlimited at all times, so just top it up when it gets low

Pellets you want ti give an eggcup ful per bun either once or twice a day (see which wirks best for yours)

Veggies should be given 2-3 times a week, try to stick to leafy greens a rabbit dish full between them will be fine

Their diet wants to be atleast 80% hay


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

i thought i would also add to the hay problem again. i used to use wood shavings for my buns but now i know its bad for them i went out and got some straw, hay and carefresh bedding for them. They LOVE it, they spent the rest of the day in there lying on it and eating the hay. maybe u should put a good layer of hay in their hutch, and they will be able to eat it from where ever and not just the corner they wee in.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I can only feed a shot glass of pellets a day between the 2 of mine because my Georges teeth arnt 100% so it means he eats more hay and wares them down better you will find the right balance for your bunnies.

I have grown a lot of herbs this year particularly parsley they love it


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

A lil update on winnie, the hanging basket works perfectly for the hay and her bum has stopped leaking poop, all they have now is the pellets and three types of hay mixed in, the pellets were a bitch to find anything with more then 15% fibre but I ended up just mixing two brands and cutting out all the multigrain crap, and it worked. They now will get a load of veggies once a week and a carrot each every few days. It has worked and I am really appreciative of the help you all gave me


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

That's brilliant news


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Brilliant glad we could help


----------

